# Allocation of Challenge Certificates 2012



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Quote: 28-Jul-09
> 
> The Kennel Club has recently completed the overall allocation of Championship Status for 2012 (published in the August issue of the Kennel Gazette) but has declined for the time being to allocate Kennel Club Challenge Certificates for that year to German Shepherd Dogs (Alsatians) until it has resolved various matters with the GSD fraternity.
> 
> ...


Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, you know, everybody thinks their "type" is the best. 

But, the exaggerated look is one of the reasons I went with a different "Shepherd". (And also because I wasn't educated enough in the whole range of GSD types.)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Quote:Breed representatives agreed that during their training, judges must be made aware of the need for overall soundness and, in particular, strength in the hindquarters.


Until judges stop putting up the banana back, egg beater, or ski slope dogs breeders will just keep producing them.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Quote:Breed representatives agreed that during their training, judges must be made aware of the need for overall soundness and, in particular, strength in the hindquarters.
> ...


Agreed! And what pretty names you have for it all!


----------

